# Implicar/ "encher o saco"



## RubiM

Hola a todos!

Alguien sabría decirme como es implicar en español en el siguiente contexto:
 Mãe, meu irmão está implicando comigo.

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Tomby

Acho que quer dizer _irritar_, _estorbar_ ou _molestar_: "_Madre (mamá) mi hermano me está estorbando_". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## amistad2008

RubiM said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Alguien sabría decirme como es implicar en español en el siguiente contexto:
> Mãe, meu irmão está implicando comigo.
> 
> Muchísimas gracias


 
Concuerdo con Tombatossals y también puede ser:

fastidiar, acosar, hostigar, perseguir, fatigar, molestar, importunar


A ver, si hay más opiniones.


----------



## coquis14

De "Encher o saco" sería "Romper las pelotas".

Saludos


----------



## caparica

Oi, eu queria saber mais exatamente quano se usa a expressao "nao enche" ?


----------



## RubiM

caparica said:


> Oi, eu queria saber mais exatamente quano se usa a expressao "nao enche" ?



iHola Caparica!

iNao enche! lo usamos cuando estamos sin paciencia para escuchar a alguien, pero es muy grosero.

Saludos


----------



## garotinarg

coquis14 said:


> De "Encher o saco" sería "Romper las pelotas".
> 
> Saludos


----------



## caparica

Pois é, Caetano é poético até quando quis ser grosseiro.
Estou tentando perceber a quem dedicou Caetano esse poema "Nao Enche" Al Vc lhe prestou atençao a letra? Quando foi escrito?


----------



## Mangato

Pues yo siempre entendí   _encher o saco_, como _agotar la paciencia_, dicho de forma coloquial, _tocar las pelotas_


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Hay cosas que se pueden llamar por su nombre: "hinchar las pelotas" es una de esas, pero hay que tener confianza con la persona a la cual le vas a propinar semejante expresión.

A modo de extender esta discusión, me gustaría también conocer en otros países de habla ispana cómo se diría educadamente, a un jefe por ejemplo...

Hace poco ví en un canal español (no recuerdo si era el de A Coruña o la TV Española) que se pueden decir ciertos insultos al jefe sin que esto acarree una sanción o sea motivo de despido. Es así? Alguien se animaría? "Hinchar las pelotas" sería una expresión de las aceptadas? Hay un listado de insultos que se le puedan propinar? JAJAJA me resulta muy gracioso.

Espero comentarios.
Gracias,
Ivonne


----------



## vf2000

Escutei a expressão "me cogió manía" para dizer que uma pessoa (no caso um professor0 implicava com um aluno.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Me cogió manía" quer dizer "encher o saco"...  Incrível como falamos tão diferente.

Seria bom abrir um post de insultos, sem insultar ninguém, para dar com equivalentes.


----------



## Mangato

_*Me cogió manía = Me tomó manía;*_ ter antipatía, amolar, perseguer moralmente

Agora entendi algumas acepções de implicar, falso amigo por vezes, mas acho que o saco cheio não é a implicação, é consquência.

En español de España

El profesor me tiene manía, me está hartando, me tiene hasta las narices ( u otras partes pudendas)
podria ser ?

_*O professor me implica, ele está a me enchendo o saco*_

Saludos


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Mangato said:


> _*O professor implica comigo, ele está me enchendo o saco*_


 
Creio que assim fica um pouquinho melhor.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que assim fica um pouquinho melhor.


 
Obrigado


----------



## DorisB

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Hay cosas que se pueden llamar por su nombre: "hinchar las pelotas" es una de esas, pero hay que tener confianza con la persona a la cual le vas a propinar semejante expresión.
> 
> A modo de extender esta discusión, me gustaría también conocer en otros países de habla ispana cómo se diría educadamente, a un jefe por ejemplo...
> 
> Hace poco ví en un canal español (no recuerdo si era el de A Coruña o la TV Española) que se pueden decir ciertos insultos al jefe sin que esto acarree una sanción o sea motivo de despido. Es así? Alguien se animaría? "Hinchar las pelotas" sería una expresión de las aceptadas? Hay un listado de insultos que se le puedan propinar? JAJAJA me resulta muy gracioso.


 
Bueeeno...si delante de tu jefe utilizas una expresión como "hinchar las pelotas" te aseguro que ese mismo días recibirás tu finiquito 

No obstante, es más que cierto que en España se suele utilizar muchos tacos y, por lo tanto, a los "peninsulares" se les considera unos mal hablados en el resto del mundo hispanohablente...

Estoy de acuerdo... sería muy interesante hacer un listado de insultos... más que nada para darte cuenta cuándo te insultan...


----------

